

Nokia drops MeeGo phone before launch - biafra
http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/Nokia-drops-MeeGo-phone-rsg-2934416661.html?x=0

======
ldng
Why do I have this feeling that it's the beginning of Nokia retreating from
OSS world ?

It looks like Nokia is about to announce an all out on WP7. Is that surprising
given Stephen Elop background ?

We'll see if it's such a good idea. I personally don't think so.

